# iPad 2 sur eMac



## SirDeck (4 Mars 2011)

Hello,

Je compte faire passer quelqu'un à l'iPad. Pour l'instant, cette bestiole ne peut pas fonctionner sérieusement sans ordinateur pour faire quelque synchro régulière.

Il a un super eMac qui fonctionne parfaitement. Il est sous Panther, à ma connaissance le Mac OS X le plus véloce sur PPC.

Chez apple on lit en caractéristiques pour l'iPad 2 : 
Ordinateur Mac doté d'un port USB 2.0
Mac OS X 10.5.8 (ou version ultérieure)
iTunes 10.2 ou version ultérieure recommandée

Une solution pour l'usb 2 sur eMac ?
Quelle version d'OS arrivez-vous à faire tourner correctement ? Et donc qu'elle version d'iTunes ?


----------



## jp.pilet (4 Mars 2011)

Sur eMac maxi 10.5.8 mais s'il achète iPad2 il sera très vite limité avec l'évolution du système qui nécessite presque déjà Snow léo qui ne tourne que sur Mac Intel
cordialement JP


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
Tout a fait d accord , Léo c est le système maxi sur l emac
Perso pour moi tiger est le système le mieux adapté a l emac , par rapport a panther
Pour leo il faut le maxi de ram pour l apprécier sur ppc


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mars 2011)

Il me semblait que Snow était plus véloce que Leopard ? C'est très clair sur Intel. Ce n'est pas vrai sur PPC ? À moins que ça ne s'installe pas du tout ?

Pourquoi faut-il une telle puissance pour juste faire une synchro de temps en temps ?

Autre souci, il n'y a pas d'USB2 sur eMac, vous connaîtriez une solution?

Merci à vous


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Mars 2011)

leopard c est simplement pour intel et PPC
Snow Leopard dernier système a ce jour  , ne s installe que sur intel , aucune possibilité sur PPC
De l usb 2 sur emac , oui il y a ,du moins a partir de 1,25GHZ , je ne me rappelle plus si c était le cas pour les machine antérieure

Je n ai pas d ipad , donc je serais répondre a la question puissance/syncro ,sans doute une histoire de mise a jour matériel/système apple , le but apple est eu être de  "forcer a renouveler son matériel informatique"


----------



## SirDeck (4 Mars 2011)

Bon,

En gros, s'il n'est pas USB 2, donc d'avant 2004, c'est mort.
S'il est USB 2, je peux normalement installer 10.5.8 et iTunes 10.2. Avec de la Ram raz la gueule, il pourrait faire une synchro de manière stable...


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Mars 2011)

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/emac/stats/emac_1.25.html

Pour l emac 1,25ghz de 2004 , il a l usb2
Itunes sur l emac que je possède est bien 10.2 sous Léo 10.5.8

Pour la syncro faudrait de l aide du forum , car comme dit plus haut je n ai pas d ipad pour le confimer


----------



## Invité (4 Mars 2011)

D'après ta question initiale, c'est un eMac sans Usb2 ?
Si c'est le cas, vu l'absence de solution pour avoir cet Usb2, je crois que l'abstention est de rigueur


----------



## SirDeck (5 Mars 2011)

En fait, je ne suis pas certain. Je le vois tout à l'heure.
Reste que je ne sais pas s'il existe ou non des adaptateurs FireWire 400 - USB2. Il semblerait que non.

Je risque de chercher un mac mini d'occase...


----------



## SirDeck (15 Octobre 2011)

christophe2312 a dit:


> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/emac/stats/emac_1.25.html
> 
> Pour l emac 1,25ghz de 2004 , il a l usb2
> Itunes sur l emac que je possède est bien 10.2 sous Léo 10.5.8
> ...



Hello,

Quelqu'un saurait-il si la version d'iTunes sur Leopard gère la synchro wifi avec un terminal sous iOS 5 ?
Cela fonctionne sous Snow Leopard...


----------

